# D16 LuSH-101 vs Sylenth1?



## krops (Mar 29, 2017)

Currently there is a good deal on LuSH-101 at Plugin Boutique; I'm just wondering if - even at 70% off - there's a reason to grab it if I already own Sylenth1 (which I think covers the same territory). Any thoughts?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 29, 2017)

Sylenth is a far more capricious instrument imo. The problem I had with Lush is that I could design (or find in the presets) more or less those same sounds in so many of my other synths. To me, Lush was a "specialist synth", ie kind of a one trick pony, and the relative dearth of useable modulation options reinforced that impression.

Sylenth is also relatively limited in terms of modulation (compared especially to Serum and Largo, for instance), however it's been around so long that there are plenty of typically inexpensive soundsets that have been made, many of which are truly outstanding. So, if I were you I'd demo anything I'd like to do with Lush, render the tracks you want to use, and keep your money for the abovementioned soundsets (I have a ton myself).


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 29, 2017)

krops said:


> Currently there is a good deal on LuSH-101 at Plugin Boutique; I'm just wondering if - even at 70% off - there's a reason to grab it if I already own Sylenth1 (which I think covers the same territory). Any thoughts?



After playing with the demo for some time I just grabbed this deal I don't regret a single penny. One of the most fun synths I've played with in some time. The interface is huge (and can be made smaller) which is great and it's very deep. For 49.00 bucks you can't go wrong and I doubt if the price will ever be lower.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 29, 2017)

Almost posted similar inquiry re. _Z3TA+2, now at promo *$59*_*.* vs LuSH101 ...

Yeah, so many good synths out there and leaning more toward Tone2_Icarus, AIR_Loom, maybe even Xfer_Serum (after hesitating for too long).

PluginGuru.com (John Lehmkuhl) has been running 2-hour Livestream sessions on Saturday afternoons and focusing on individual parts of synths .... oscillators, filters. They are also recorded on his site.
These perspectives have made notable change in my short list of *next* synths to add to: Omnisphere2, all NI (Absynth, Massive, FM8, Razor), Synthmaster One, ... few more.

Any comments ... esp. Z3TA+2


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 29, 2017)

Apples vs. Oranges. One difference is there are plenty of 3rd party presets for Sylenth.


----------



## waltercruz (Mar 29, 2017)

For Z3TA+2 and Lush-101: they seem good, but unfinished/unmaintained products.

Lush for a long time had a too little interface. After some time, they added a option to a bigger interface and remove the keyboard on screen. And multicore. Not the plugin works almost fine, but it still uses too much RAM.

With Z3Ta+2, an OS X security update from 27 Jan 2015 broke the authorization on Mac, and it was resolved only on 2.1.2 update, on 07 Apr 2015. 3 months to solve it. It seems that Cakewalk development is kinda outsourced, they hire the developers on demand. iZotope seems to work like this too.

Speaking about the sound: I like both synths. Z3ta has a nice modulation Matrix and I like a lot of the factory banks. Some nice analogish leads. Lush-101 has some nice sounds too. I compared it to Roland SH-101 plugin, and it holds well, except by envelopes, that seem very different. But, Lush 101 is not only a SH-101 emulation.

I bet that D-16 is working on Lush-2 and they're selling Lush-101 in a lot of promos to capitalize the development and have a lot of people to upgrade to Lush-2 on a near future.


----------



## sazema (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok, but Sylenth is not the same as Lush, it's not the same thing at all. Lush is an emulation of Roland SH-101, and it can be compared with Tal BassLine 101 only 
Both synths are great, I prefer Sylenth because it's light, fast, and in eye blink you will get results. Utility subtractive synth. Lush is more CPU aggressive especially dual presets.
Z3ta is good synth indeed, I don't know why do you think is unfinished?


----------



## waltercruz (Mar 30, 2017)

unfinished... like they have done 90% of the project. There's some rough edges. But it's a nice synth, and for $50 is a good deal.


----------



## krops (Apr 1, 2017)

I wasn't really insinuating that Sylenth1 and LuSH were that directly comparable; I just didn't want to miss out on a really good deal. I own Diva (and I absolutely love it!), and while LuSH is probably a good emulation, I really don't hear anything that special in the demos (and frankly, I wasn't expecting to, either). My reasoning is that virtual analogue subtractive synthesis can only get so exciting, and I feel that Sylenth1 covers the same ground as LuSH, but is also a lot more versatile.

So I think I'm going to pat myself on the back for letting this deal go, and maybe grab the current XLN Audio Retro Color deal instead.


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 1, 2017)

Ya know just my 2 cents but for 49 bucks you can't go wrong to add LuSH to your collection of great synths. It's a fun instrument to play. I wouldn't have paid full price for this and I've seen it go on sale several times but I think we're seeing the lowest price it will ever be. I grabbed it and have no buyer's remorse or regrets. It can be a bit of a resource hog but so are so many other top notch synths out there. I bounce a lot of my audio anyway otherwise I'd never be able to even get through a project lol! Diva especially. 

I actually have more fun playing with LuSH than Sylenth. As much love as that synth gets I've never really used it that much. Maybe it's just the way it's designed that works different for my flow. I will say though that Sylenth sounds incredible. In the end that's the key.


----------

